
Basic explanation of Elliptic Curve Cryptography - ColinWright
http://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/653/basic-explanation-of-elliptic-curve-cryptography
======
obtino
A better resource for ECC is from the largest patent holders on ECC
themselves: <http://www.certicom.com/index.php/ecc-tutorial>

